# Lost Password!



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Sorry, not sure where to put this. I have installed this site on another computer, but I don't remember my password, how can I retrieve it, or, change it? PJ


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello PJ161, tough place to be! I will follow up with admin and they'll more than likely give you a new password to get in again, then you'll need to go up to your heading bar,, near the top of the page, hover over your name and a drop down list will appear with a "Password" option. You'll need to change your password there.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Opps, there is a "Lost password" option directly under the sign in section of the log in. Click on it and follow the directions!
Cheers


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

PJ I sent you a pm. Did you get it?


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Well, my new password seems to be working! Rejected it 3 times, 4th time it excepted it! PJ


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> PJ I sent you a pm. Did you get it?


Yes thank you!


----------

